# Can you use solar panels from your pool to heat water for a water heater?



## EMD360 (Jun 15, 2012)

The panels are probably hooked into your pool circulation system. Generally they are hooked up after the filter which would make the water that goes through the panels chemically treated pool water. 
If you disconnect the heater from the pool you would need to supply fresh water and install a large insulated water tank to pump the solar heated water into and tap that into your existing water heater, you would have a pre-heated water source but I wouldn't want to use water directly from the pool collector's rubber or plastic piping in the house.
If you go to all the expense of getting a solar heat exchange water heater, you might as well just add the correct type of panel!


----------



## Solarboy (Aug 22, 2013)

Pool heaters are not rated for the pressures found in your domestic water supply, they would leak, unless they were separated by a heat exchanger. Not out of sight expensive, but pool heaters are not very efficient...they don't have the glazing, insulation or the selective surface coatings that standard solar collectors do. If you don't have to worry about freezing, it makes it easier. Would it be worth it? A BTU is a BTU no matter if it raises the water temp from 60 to 61 or from 120 to 121...so picking up some "free heat" just to temper the cold some is a good thing. Would need a liquid to liquid heat exchanger, two pumps, a controller, etc. But as another poster said...if you went that far, it would be a shame not to get a "real" collector.


----------



## Ezrio315 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Solar water heater*

Yes you can use a solar hot water system to heat your swimming pool, uses of solar water heating in Australia is gaining popularity now. Using solar power to heat your pool is a good way to save money and to take a bit of pressure off the environment. It is reliable too.


----------

